# joystick controlled games for PC



## TremulousTetra (Sep 6, 2015)

I have Windows 10 professional, Dragon NaturallySpeaking 13 premium edition, with speechstart + and KnowBrainer, running on a Dell XPS 18 Touch Screen 3 1ghz i7 8GB RAM 250GB SSD 8 GB cache Desktop Tablet 18".

I bought myself off eBay Logic3 JS282 PC USB Pro Flight 2 Analogue Rudder &Throttle controls Joystick.  Logic3 JS282 PC USB Pro Flight 2 Analogue Rudder &Throttle controls Joystick New

All I want to do when the winter comes, is play some games.  Driving games, flying games, adventure games, anything upon which I can use a joystick.

Downloaded Ashphalt eight airborne.  And the only options are keyboard or touchscreen control, no joystick.

I did also buy the Xpadder software, which is supposed to allow you to set up buttons et cetera for use on a PC.  But not had any success with the basic steering yet.

Can anybody make any suggestions please? even suggesting games that would play straightaway on Windows 10 with a joystick.

Paralysed from the neck down since 1984 C4/5 neck break, which means I can move my arms and grip with a loose grip the joystick controller and move it about, but I can't use my fingers to press the buttons on the joystick.  Hence the problems with the above methods of control.

Best wishes


----------



## tommers (Sep 7, 2015)

Joystick Games? - PC/Mac/Linux Society - GameSpot

Good games that use a joystick? :: Off Topic

Good PC games to use Joysticks with? - PC - Giant Bomb

I've only ever used a joystick for the X games and for Elite.  I don't know how feasible those will be though if you can't press buttons, cos they use a lot of those   Even with driving games you're going to have accelerate and brake, and normally a handbrake or change gear or something.


----------



## Cid (Sep 7, 2015)

Elite has those excellent voice control mods. That appears to be a large tablet type thing so it's very unlikely the graphics will handle it.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 7, 2015)

Yeah, VoiceAttack with Elite Dangerous is loads of fun - helps keep the immersion when you can say "Landing Gear", "Evade", "Hyperspace" etc. Having said that, it does have a lot of controls for thrusters, yaw, menu navigation etc.


----------



## treelover (Sep 10, 2015)

You can pick up _IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover from less than a fiver, sometimes a lot less, good game, 

don't think it has any voice control, some of the new indie space sims may have, _


----------



## TremulousTetra (Sep 13, 2015)

Okay, I had the solution in Xpadder. I didn't realise until I watch these two videos.  The first one, the joystick video, wasn't enough.  When I went into the Xbox 360 controller, I realised the D pad was the direction controller, and that I could set my joystick up for this.







Now have a car racing game I've downloaded from the Windows App Store for free running, using the joystick for direction control, and the for nitro. :-D :-D :-D

Thanks for your input though people.  Going to check out some of those games you suggested now as well.


----------



## TremulousTetra (Sep 13, 2015)

Got to say, using a combination of joystick for steering.  Keyboard for nitro and camera, and touchscreen just to get me through the menus.


----------

